# Where To Buy Seeds From?!?



## Kthugga (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey guys & gals, I was just wanting to purchase some seeds and I am wanting to know some feedback on some of the websites you guys have ordered off of and everything was ok! I would thank you huge!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 28, 2007)

*Well we have a great results with the following two companys. *

*www.peakseeds.com*

*www.seedboutique.com*


----------



## Kthugga (Aug 28, 2007)

thank you.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well we have a great results with the following two companys. *
> 
> *www.peakseeds.com*
> 
> *www.seedboutique.com*


 
I used seedboutique upon recomendation of TBG, and was extremely pleased with them.  I am in the US if that helps.


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 28, 2007)

Just to toss another in the mix...www.drchronic.com is where I do all my purchasing.  :aok:


----------



## jnastyblunts (Aug 28, 2007)

I was thinkin about ordering from nirvanaseeds cause im in US, do you think seedboutique would be more recomended?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 28, 2007)

Seedboutique is cheaper for there nirvana seeds. (think they cut a deal with seedboutique to stock there stuff so they can sell more).
But if buying more pricy strains I'd go with Doc over seedboutique...all three ship to US.

Both Seedboutique and Doc give free seeds

Nirvana I recommend for 1st timers due to there price. Be heart wrenching to ruin a pack of ten of DJ Shorts, Dutch Passions, etc stuff. Lose a chunk of money.


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 10, 2007)

if i'm not mistaken gypsy nirvana owns both nirvana seeds and seedboutiqe....could be wrong though....


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 10, 2007)

Cannabean


----------



## dobbieman2259 (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone tried Dr. Greenthumb I hear great things of this company.


----------

